# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  بدء إصدار دفتر عائلة جديد مطلع الأسبوع المقبل بمواصفات عالمية وأمنية يصعب تزويرها

## ادارة المنتدى

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

